# Electrical connectors



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I have started building our house here and I have been trying to find a supplier for electrical connectors with no luck so far.

The thought of using electrical tape, which seems to be the norm here, makes me cringe.

Searching for 3M H-33 connectors or and equivalent that can be used with 2-12 guage wires.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

There are some large electrical supply houses downtown here. might have to wait till your next Immigration run. I have not been to your side of the Island so I have no idea what is available in your town.

Fred


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I am going to Iloilo tomorrow, if you know the names of possible places I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

JShannon said:


> I am going to Iloilo tomorrow, if you know the names of possible places I would appreciate it. Thanks


Would "Ace Hardware" carry that product?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here in Iloilo I have bought them at Ace & Handyman. Very small packages, but they have them. No self respecting Filipino electrician would use them ha ha. Uncle is a 60 year old electrician - and he says twisting together and using tape is better than wire nuts... I say he is nuts... For some reason they are called "screw om wire connector"?

Eastman Electrical is right across from the street from the big Robinson's downtown. I have not bought any there - but it is a big enough place I would expect them to have them. But I know Ace has them.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, will check out ACE tomorrow.

Even the contractor looked at me funny when I told him what I was planning to do. After a couple of years when the tape starts to break down and lose adhesion that is the time to replace it I guess is the train of thought. But that is only if you had some reason to look into a junction box like a massive short when a couple of those different connections make contact.

I guess I will probably have to check them out on how to use them. 

Cheers


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

wilcon, home depot also carries them


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Is there one of them in Iloilo? I was on their site and it doesn't show them having a location there. I called their store in Manila and they said they don't carry them.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if I can post a link but you can try this place. ph.element14.com If I'm not allowed to post a link to website, please delete this, and I apologize

Link for the site above can be found HERE.

Link added by Jet Lag-Moderator..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I only log on here in the mornings for a bit, but Tukaram covered for me. There are a few more on the same street as he mentioned.

Fred


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I did find the connectors at Ace, took all that they had at SM and Delgado, I now have about 2/3 of what I need. Handyman did not have them or they were "out of stock" as the saying goes. Didn't have time to check out Eastman nor the other one, will do so in a couple of weeks when back there again. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------

